# Back to Nature - backgrounds, DIY tips and more



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Back to Nature has some interesting methods of making very natural looking aquariums. There are DIY tips, installation etc. The site is in English - but it is a Swedish company.










Andrew Cribb


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Someone sent me a message to remind me of Jay Luto's article on making a "back to nature" background. Jay's DIY article is at his web site here.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## TeutonJon78 (Nov 10, 2004)

looks nice....and HOLY CRAP!!! how many cardinals are in that tank?


----------



## Martha Stewart (Jan 19, 2005)

Are those available in the U.S.? They look amazing.


----------

